
ISP in file-sharing wi-fi hack - dragonquest
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8305379.stm
======
roc
An ISP can't connect traffic to an individual. They can't magically prohibit
law breaking. They can't perfectly secure their wifi access points.

Yet these laws would hold private citizens accountable if they are not capable
of doing these things.

(To say nothing of those businesses that offer free and open WiFi access to
all comers.)

It's surprising to me, in democratic nation after nation, that we're hearing
these same arguments again and again: The straight-faced assertion that
citizens should have a greater legal responsibility than corporations and that
they should have inherently fewer rights (to freely share their internet
connection if they wish).

------
furyg3
I was surprised that, after having DSL problems, my not-very-technical friend
cracked 5 APs in his area in less than a day.

Now, _I_ can do this, as can some of my geek friends, but the fact that this
guy easily did it was pretty amazing to me. It also shows that you can't hold
people responsible for what comes across their wire.

------
ErrantX
Superb!

That is the sort of creative demonstration that will really help throw this
stupid idea out. Go Talk Talk!

~~~
roc
It seems to me that if one of these measures ever passes, properly peaceful
activists should arrange a similar 'experiment' on a larger scale.

See how the ISPs like it when they need to shut down half their customers. See
how willfully oblivious the people are willing to be, when they and their
neighbors are getting strongly-worded letters telling them that they are
assumed guilty of criminal activity.

~~~
ErrantX
Good idea. Except I would point out:

 _See how the ISPs like it_

For the most part he ISP's are actually with us on this one; they don't like
these ideas either.

------
RevRal
Ultimately, there is nothing that can be done about sharing data.

We're at the beginning of a cascading stupid-decision phenomenon. But, at some
point we are going to have rethink our reward paradigm.

Change the meaning of money?

~~~
stavrianos
Money is supposed to represent _value_ , but I think it might be suited to
material value specifically, as opposed to immaterial value. The legal
situation rapidly approaches ridiculousness as more immaterial value is
introduced.

------
stavrianos
It's cute how the industry thinks that law is relevant to file-sharing.

------
legooolas
Will we start to see attempts to ban "old" and insecure wireless routers? If
your router only does WEP then you're open to this kind of attack, and no
amount of configuring it will fix it...

~~~
zandorg
But isn't it a wonderful excuse! "Oh, it was my WEP that did it, officer".

------
hmmmm
So if my car is stolen and used in a terrorist bombing I'm also liable?

~~~
timdorr
No, you would receive a notification in the first instance, which would
represent an opportunity to discuss terrorism with others in the household and
which would provide the car owner with the information and tools to help
ensure that the car is not used illegally again.

But if it's used again, you're fucked.

